# Chocolate Cannabis Cake



## lavenderstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Made some 3 Layer Chocolate Cannabis Cake for a friend's birthday.  
will decorate when i wake up. 

350' about 30 min. 
toothpick test

1/2 Cup Butter 
1 1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar loose
2 eggs, well beaten 
2 cups cake flour/ white/wheat flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
4 squares baking chocolate or 12 tbs choc. powder + 4 tbs veg. oil (i like canola)
1 1/2 cup milk
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup nut meats, chopped (optional)

Grinded up leaf in food processor
Took 1 cup butter added about an ounce of male leaf
let the butter cook for about 5 hours 
stirring every 15 minutes or so.
strained and ended up with 1/2 cup for my cake
(Will be using the leaf with butter in Spaghetti tomorrow, so no waste.)

cream butter and sugar add eggs mix well
sift flour, baking powder + salt
alternate chocolate and milk + vanilla
add nut meats
Bake in 3 - 9 inch tins
or in 9 X 13 for about 30 - 45 min. 
frost and enjoi.


----------



## XpLuToX (Sep 14, 2008)

i bet that taste wonderful

i wish i could make such delectable treats.....


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 14, 2008)

what isn"t that your hand?


----------



## XpLuToX (Sep 14, 2008)

o yea stoner moment


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 14, 2008)

now the finished B-day Cake  easy and delicious!


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 14, 2008)

MMMM scrumptious can I come over for the party?


----------



## mr thc (Sep 14, 2008)

That looks delicious....+rep my friend, you've earned it! Lol.


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 14, 2008)

This Cake is wonderful, Sleeping early tonight... 
Add a little chocolate soymilk, choc. syrup, choc. chips, and choc. drink mix powder, and it is awesome!


----------



## XpLuToX (Sep 14, 2008)

yay im glad i separated the m&ms and the green daisy's


----------



## neoShogun911 (Sep 15, 2008)

looks good and it tasted even better... thats right i said tasted cuz i had some and it was SSSSOOOOOOO BOMB!!!


----------



## Seven4 (Sep 18, 2008)

luvely

does any of this shit actually get yu high doe?!?!?

i haven't had no weed eating goodies eva yo

lemme kno

er'body


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 18, 2008)

yes it really does, usually lasts hours, alot of them are body highs, i've made some where you are just stoned, problem with though is you wanna just sleep... and it lasts hours and hours, i recommend that body high for body pain, it is super! i'm making some more today actually for my birthday 
Banana bread and a choc. cake. made some cannabis cornbread today. Flash boiled leaf in milk, have a few female leaves now...


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish I had friends like you.
Question though, how much bud did you use? I either can't find it and am a dumbass, or it's not there.


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 19, 2008)

And I hope you don't mind, but that picture is one that I cannot pass up on.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 19, 2008)

That cake looks like it came out really nice, I have always wanted to make a weed cake, but i've only done brownies  enjoy!


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 20, 2008)

Mattplusness said:


> I wish I had friends like you.
> Question though, how much bud did you use? I either can't find it and am a dumbass, or it's not there.


about an ounce to 1 cup. Do not cook at high temps. Just let the butter cook low and stir, I always find recipes for baking under 400 degrees.


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 20, 2008)

Just made some banana bread, Cornbread, and about to make my own birthday cake. and no i don't mind, it was a good cake. and some pink cupcakes for my kid. but of course those won't be special.


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 20, 2008)

Friends are always good, and very hard to find.


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 20, 2008)

lavenderstar said:


> about an ounce to 1 cup. Do not cook at high temps. Just let the butter cook low and stir, I always find recipes for baking under 400 degrees.


I prefer oil, it evaporates less so it doesn't burn the bud, I've made brownies before, but I was just wondering how much bud per serving


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 20, 2008)

how much thc is in each slice of cake, you know i cant tell you yet, let me get some more schooling


----------



## whiterain (Sep 21, 2008)

lavenderstar said:


> how much thc is in each slice of cake, you know i cant tell you yet, let me get some more schooling


it would be almost impossible to tell you the THC content in each slice, but if he put in an ounce so (28 grams) and had 14 slices of cake...each slice would have 2 grams in it which would be really nice!


----------



## golo (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm definately tryin it...


----------



## InToX (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks damn good my friend, well atleast i wish i was your friend


----------



## neoShogun911 (Oct 8, 2008)

lavenderstar pluto and the loadeddragon would like me to let yall know that they lost their internet so they didnt just disappear... actualy my birthday was 2 days ago and lavenderstar made me another cake... it was a beach theme... and OH.... OH....OH so good... im sure their will be pictures of it when they get their internet running again... but yeah they are ok just wanted to let you know


----------

